# Another Fanning-inspired Reelfoot call



## SENC (Jul 16, 2014)

It has been a while since I posted a call - but I've not given up call-making yet! I've been wanting to make another call in Rip Fanning's style since I gave the last one to a close friend. Like the last one, this one is made from walnut purchased from Onur @Turkish walnut. This was a really cool piece that had a lot of blonde in it, and some nice curl to boot. Pictures never capture the full beauty of great wood grain and figure, but I think you can see quite a bit. This walnut was stabilized by Mel at Wood Dynamics, sanded to 600, and had tung oil rubbed in.

The stand is a piece of chittum burl cap that Dave @DRW sent me... it has been lightly sanded and rubbed with tung oil, too. I think it will be a nice photo stand.

Many thanks, Dave and Onur! 


http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0469small_zpstsh6bgmc.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0467small_zpsqp3kxzbj.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0463small_zpswr9u8oae.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0461small_zpsscx0x8lo.jpg~original

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 16, 2014)

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0460small_zps5ob3vkya.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0459small_zpskaozy8cd.jpg~original

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks great! Got any pics of the tone board? I'm always fascinated by the use of metal reeds.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful chunk of wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! Sure, Jonathan - I'll try to take a few when I'm home tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, no need to go to the trouble. I just think it's awesome how you make those reel foot inserts and enjoy looking again them :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 16, 2014)

Henry that is a great looking call and that piece of wood is stunning!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, Henry! Another great one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are a couple shots...



 



 


JR Custom Calls said:


> Looks great! Got any pics of the tone board? I'm always fascinated by the use of metal reeds.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 16, 2014)

So cool man. Thanks! That thing looks sweet.


----------



## SENC (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know how it will call ducks since there aren't any around right now to test on... but as I was tuning and testing I had a beautiful white egret come out of the marsh about 150 yards from me and fly into a tree about 15 yards from me. Don't know if that is a good sign or a bad sign, but it sure sounds ducky to me!


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 17, 2014)

I love that type of walnut. I wish it grew in my woods! The call is a beauty. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Well done my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Turkish walnut (Aug 8, 2014)

My dear friend Henry!!! Great work, Great photographs as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 11, 2014)

Keep them coming. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

